# Intel i7 3770 + Asus B75 M LE good combination?



## warfreak (Aug 4, 2012)

My friend just bought a new system with the titled configuration. I suggested an overclockable config but he does not prefer to OC. So is the above configuration right for him?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 4, 2012)

He has already bought, so what's the point in discussion. Moreover if he doesnt wanna OC why did he spend more and get a 'k' series proccy? He could have bought a non-k proccy instead for lesser price.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

warfreak said:


> My friend just bought a new system with the titled configuration. I suggested an overclockable config but he does not prefer to OC. So is the above configuration right for him?



Advise him to disable turbo in BIOS. 
And, it is NOT a good combo. 
H67/H77 should be the minimum choice for locked i7 processors due to the power consumption while auto running in turbo mode.


----------



## topgear (Aug 5, 2012)

why not B75 chipset based mobo is not good for core i7 3770 running in turbo mode - core i7 3770 does not consume lots of power and the 6 power phases on ASUS P8B75-M LE is enough to handle the cpu.



saswat23 said:


> He has already bought, so what's the point in discussion. Moreover if he doesnt wanna OC why did he spend more and get a 'k' series proccy? He could have bought a non-k proccy instead for lesser price.



where's on the thread it's mentioned Op's friend got a K series cpu - there's non K version of core i7 3770 available.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 5, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> He has already bought, so what's the point in discussion. Moreover if he doesnt wanna OC why did he spend more and get a 'k' series proccy? He could have bought a non-k proccy instead for lesser price.



The point was to get a second opinion for him. He could still exchange the products since he has recently bought it and the dealer is ready to do a tradeoff since both of us are his regular customers. And he didn't get a K series proccy, but a locked 3770.



d6bmg said:


> Advise him to disable turbo in BIOS.
> And, it is NOT a good combo.
> H67/H77 should be the minimum choice for locked i7 processors due to the power consumption while auto running in turbo mode.


You think H77 would be a better choice? We could replace it with H77. Can you tell me any good alternatives? I could see many variants of h77 for Asus.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> where's on the thread it's mentioned Op's friend got a K series cpu - there's non K version of core i7 3770 available.



My bad. I misread it as '3770k'.



warfreak said:


> You think H77 would be a better choice? We could replace it with H77. Can you tell me any good alternatives? I could see many variants of h77 for Asus.


Even I dont know why H67/H77is better than B75 :/


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 5, 2012)

All B75 boards have very los number of power phases, which are not enough to run 3570/K and 3770/K with toubo being enabled.
This chipset is made mainly for HTPC, pentium, and at max for i3, not for i7.
One won't see any review by pairing these two or anything of same time, anywhere in good websites.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

B75 with i7? u guys are asking for trouble...aint it?


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

do you guys really think a B75 chipset based mobo can't handle a i7 3770 which has only 77W TDP, less perating volts and power consumption as well - I don't get it.

check out these links :

3rd Generation Intel® Core
Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge CPU | silentpcreview.com
Intel Core i7-3770 Ivy Bridge CPU | silentpcreview.com
Intel Core i7-3770K Power Consumption | bit-tech.net


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

^^its all in the phases my dear...all in the phases.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 6, 2012)

I was under the impression that 77W TDP was specified for turbo mode frequency. So you guys are saying that B75 wont run i7 in turbo mode at all? Or will it run at unacceptable temperatures?

The thing is some H77 mobos are priced very close to the z77 ones so that's why I suggested B75. 

Can anyone throw some light on how many power phases would higher end proccessors require? Even official sites of Asus and Gigabyte do not mention the number of power phases in the specs.

Also, most websites review all the CPUs by pairing them with a super high-end mobo which IMO is not a good yardstick for comparison.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

warfreak said:


> I was under the impression that 77W TDP was specified for turbo mode frequency. So you guys are saying that B75 wont run i7 in turbo mode at all? Or will it run at unacceptable temperatures?
> 
> The thing is some H77 mobos are priced very close to the z77 ones so that's why I suggested B75.
> 
> ...



they do..look closely...as a general rule look for boards with separate phases for cpu,memeory and igpu...
when one reviews a cpu..the reviewer wouldn't want the cpu to be limited by any factor..that is the reason they pair it up with high end boards.


----------



## warfreak (Aug 6, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> they do..look closely...as a general rule look for boards with separate phases for cpu,memeory and igpu...
> when one reviews a cpu..the reviewer wouldn't want the cpu to be limited by any factor..that is the reason they pair it up with high end boards.



Agreed but not everyone could afford a ASUS Rampage Mobo. A better comparison should be a mid-end board which would not have any bottlenecks but at the same time give a more balanced opinion on performance.

For instance, you have a 10k z77 board and a 650W PSU. You found in a website that a 2500k had been overclocked to 4.8 GHz. But the catch here is that they had done it on a 25k board and a 1200W PSU. Now experienced people will keep this in mind but newbies would consider themselves cheated wont they?

But lets not stray offtopic..  How about my query? is H77 preffered over B75 or not? Please reply fast guys or my friend would kill me


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

warfreak said:


> Agreed but not everyone could afford a ASUS Rampage Mobo. A better comparison should be a mid-end board which would not have any bottlenecks but at the same time give a more balanced opinion on performance.
> 
> For instance, you have a 10k z77 board and a 650W PSU. You found in a website that a 2500k had been overclocked to 4.8 GHz. But the catch here is that they had done it on a 25k board and a 1200W PSU. Now experienced people will keep this in mind but newbies would consider themselves cheated wont they?
> 
> But lets not stray offtopic..  How about my query? is H77 preffered over B75 or not? Please reply fast guys or my friend would kill me


h77 always 
may god/force/whatever be with u


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 6, 2012)

^^
Which H77 would you suggest then?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 6, 2012)

Asus P8H77-VLE


----------

